# How do I adjust lift on 1981 JD 850?



## Rivermonk (Feb 24, 2011)

Just got the tractor, there is a small yellow tipped lever that is on top of the hydro pump and also a round handle in front, can anyone advise what these do please? thanks to all in advance!:tractorsm


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe the yellow-tipped lever is so you can push the tractor,if needed.just move the lever(engine off),then try to move the tractor,by pushing it.then turn it back,and try to push it.As for the round handle up front,I couldn't say,without seeing it.Can you post a pic?


----------

